# USC Film Production MFA 2023



## dibsfreenergy

Hey guys, I got accepted for fall 22 but couldn't attend due to personal reasons so I'm reapplying for fall 23.
Do all of my creative submissions have to be brand new? 
Example: the personal statement, visual sample, writing sample?
what parts of my application can be the same and which parts have to be completely new?
I understand if I have to build a new visual and writing sample but what should I do if I feel my personal statement last year was the best representation of who I am and is completely spot on for me? 
I have just done more work in the industry and explored avenues in this year but my purpose remains exactly the same.
Can somebody help me out here?


----------



## Chris W

dibsfreenergy said:


> I understand if I have to build a new visual and writing sample but what should I do if I feel my personal statement last year was the best representation of who I am and is completely spot on for me?
> I have just done more work in the industry and explored avenues in this year but my purpose remains exactly the same.


I don't recommend sending an exact carbon copy of your old personal statement as that doesn't show much effort.

I'd mention somewhere near the beginning of the personal statement that you applied last year and was accepted but couldn't attend due to x and you are ready to attend this year. Or something like that.

Then update anything else in the statement that would bring it up to present day in terms of experience. The bulk of it can be very similar as you got in last year and it apparently worked so just bring it up to date and fix anything like typos if they exist etc.

Good luck!


----------



## dibsfreenergy

Chris W said:


> I don't recommend sending an exact carbon copy of your old personal statement as that doesn't show much effort.
> 
> I'd mention somewhere near the beginning of the personal statement that you applied last year and was accepted but couldn't attend due to x and you are ready to attend this year. Or something like that.
> 
> Then update anything else in the statement that would bring it up to present day in terms of experience. The bulk of it can be very similar as you got in last year and it apparently worked so just bring it up to date and fix anything like typos if they exist etc.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for always being so helpful, Chris!
Just one last follow-up question,
Am I supposed to get 2 completely new letters of recommendation? 
I used the best ones I could on my last application, and even today they'll be better than any new ones I get people to write.
Can I have the same people recommend me this year too?


----------



## Chris W

I'm honestly not sure and maybe others can chime in too but I think that's fine.


----------



## Chris W

Here's our current USC acceptance rate:


USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) Acceptance Rate






27%

Admitted
98   out of   364   Admitted



24%

Waitlisted
87   out of   364   Waitlisted



49%

*Not Admitted*
179   out of   364   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



*Deadline appears to still be November 15th.*



			USC Cinematic Arts | Graduate Application Procedures


----------



## r_film

Does anyone know if we can start the slideroom application, and then come back to it a different time or does it need to be done in one sitting?


----------



## teyyana

r_film said:


> Does anyone know if we can start the slideroom application, and then come back to it a different time or does it need to be done in one sitting?


You can save and make changes later. You'll be able to submit when all of the required fields are filled


----------



## r_film

teyyana said:


> You can save and make changes later. You'll be able to submit when all of the required fields are filled


Awesome thanks! I just want to be prepared before I start the application. Also, do you know if I need physical copies of my letter of recommendations or do I just tell them the reference and email?


----------



## teyyana

r_film said:


> Awesome thanks! I just want to be prepared before I start the application. Also, do you know if I need physical copies of my letter of recommendations or do I just tell them the reference and email?


On your Slideroom page you just need to input your recommender names and email addresses. They will receive a link that directs them to a form and they can upload the scan of the letter or input their recommendation message into a text box just like sending an email. You'll receive an email when they have submitted their recommendation


----------



## r_film

teyyana said:


> On your Slideroom page you just need to input your recommender names and email addresses. They will receive a link that directs them to a form and they can upload the scan of the letter or input their recommendation message into a text box just like sending an email. You'll receive an email when they have submitted their recommendation


Awesome thank you! Do you know if there deadline the same as the overall deadline or do they get extra time?


----------



## Chris W

r_film said:


> Awesome thank you! Do you know if there deadline the same as the overall deadline or do they get extra time?


It appears that they're due by the deadline:



			USC Cinematic Arts | Graduate Application Procedures


----------



## teyyana

r_film said:


> Awesome thank you! Do you know if there deadline the same as the overall deadline or do they get extra time?


I applied for the spring. The submission deadline was August 15 but recommenders were allowed to send their letter until September 1


----------



## r_film

What would you guys say is the most important part of the application? The 5 minute short? The personal statement? I ask because I currently don't have the best access to make a great 5 minute short, but I worked really hard on my personal essay, writing samples, and I think I have a decent film resume. I'm just worried this 5 minute short might cost me....


----------



## Chris W

r_film said:


> personal statement


Personal statement is the most important. See our interview with USC admissions.






						Admissions Dept. Interviews
					

FilmSchool.org interviews with film school admissions departments



					www.filmschool.org
				




Actually pretty much any of our admissions department interviews say that your personal statement is pretty much the most important.


----------



## Chris W

Our new guide on applying to USC is up. 














 USC Film School: How to Apply for 2023, Acceptance Rate, and What To Expect as an SCA Film Student


					University of Southern California School of Cinematic Arts is considered one of the best film schools in the world for aspiring filmmakers in all disciplines. The university is at the forefront of rising filmmaking trends and technologies, preparing students for prosperous careers in Hollywood...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 2, 2022
Category: Applying to Film School


----------



## scaldwellkerson

r_film said:


> What would you guys say is the most important part of the application? The 5 minute short? The personal statement? I ask because I currently don't have the best access to make a great 5 minute short, but I worked really hard on my personal essay, writing samples, and I think I have a decent film resume. I'm just worried this 5 minute short might cost me....


Personal statement, hands down.


----------



## Chris W

Deadline is November 15th.​Who's got their application in?


----------



## r_film

Do I need to mail my transcript if I already copied and uploaded it on there website? The deadline passed, but they don't send you your USC ID until a couple days after your submission so I am unsure if I need to also mail them a transcript.


----------



## teyyana

r_film said:


> Do I need to mail my transcript if I already copied and uploaded it on there website? The deadline passed, but they don't send you your USC ID until a couple days after your submission so I am unsure if I need to also mail them a transcript.


Yes, you do. Wait until they give you the USC ID, then mail your transcript to them. Don't forget to ensure they have received your mail, because they couldn't find my mail at first. After I showed them the delivery receipt, they finally found it


----------



## r_film

teyyana said:


> Yes, you do. Wait until they give you the USC ID, then mail your transcript to them. Don't forget to ensure they have received your mail, because they couldn't find my mail at first. After I showed them the delivery receipt, they finally found it


How do I make sure they get it? And can all this be done after the deadline? Because they don't send you your ID until you submit your application, and I submitted mine the day it was due.


----------



## abdullahshahid

I've uploaded my official transcript, do I have to pay again to send my official transcript to USC again? I understand if I got in, they would want to confirm its authenticity even more but doesn't make sense for me to upload an official transcript AND send the same document again through my school.


----------



## MMNYC

abdullahshahid said:


> I've uploaded my official transcript, do I have to pay again to send my official transcript to USC again? I understand if I got in, they would want to confirm its authenticity even more but doesn't make sense for me to upload an official transcript AND send the same document again through my school.


from what they have stated on their website, you have to send the printed one to them even after you uploaded already. Foe me as an international student, it's pretty expensive but you have to do it.


----------



## abdullahshahid

MMNYC said:


> from what they have stated on their website, you have to send the printed one to them even after you uploaded already. Foe me as an international student, it's pretty expensive but you have to do it.


Yeah I'm also an international student, that's why I find it kinda ridiculous. But I guess that's how it is. I feel it should be enough to just mail it to them through my school.


----------



## abdullahshahid

MMNYC said:


> from what they have stated on their website, you have to send the printed one to them even after you uploaded already. Foe me as an international student, it's pretty expensive but you have to do it.


Though on their website about transcripts, they give you the option to submit in one of three ways: 






And they are saying it's okay if you have official transcripts, you can just upload them onto the portal when applying which is what I did.


----------



## MMNYC

r_film said:


> How do I make sure they get it? And can all this be done after the deadline? Because they don't send you your ID until you submit your application, and I submitted mine the day it was due.


yes I asked them by mail, and they offere a grace period after the deadline for transcripts, so send it now if you haven't done it.


----------



## MMNYC

abdullahshahid said:


> Though on their website about transcripts, they give you the option to submit in one of three ways:
> 
> View attachment 3271
> 
> And they are saying it's okay if you have official transcripts, you can just upload them onto the portal when applying which is what I did.


this is confusing, on the page of  international students it says you have to send printed ones after your submission. USC Graduate Admission


----------



## teyyana

r_film said:


> How do I make sure they get it? And can all this be done after the deadline? Because they don't send you your ID until you submit your application, and I submitted mine the day it was due.


It's only for verification. I received my USC ID about 2 weeks after the deadline because they had a technical problem


----------



## teyyana

I agree with you guys, sending the transcripts before being accepted is a pain in the a**. We paid a total of 120 bucks for applying; mailing my transcript to them cost me 45 bucks (for the spring admission). Thank god I don't have to send it again to them for the fall admission


----------

